

Zuckerberg Doesn’t Understand Identity or Integrity - MRonney
http://tech.li/2012/02/zuckerberg-doesnt-understand-identity-or-integrity/

======
JulianMiller520
In my opinion this is pathetic and intellectually lazy writing. Don't like
him? don't use his shit but for the love of sanity can we all stop pretending
that we were born fully aware, mentally and emotionally developed adults who
made no missteps of character in college? I certainly wasn't perfect and I
doubt you were either. People grow up and mistakes, both big and small, are a
part of that. I've grown enough between college and now to allow others the
room to do the same.

~~~
randall
<http://www.paulgraham.com/disagree.html>

Your point is valid, but your tone is needlessly negative.

~~~
JulianMiller520
I'm familiar with that treatise on how to disagree. While it is a great
resource for certain styles of conversation, I stand by the tone of my
response. Thank you however for your opinion and concern for the community.

------
edomain
In Zuck's defense- he made the nasty comments when he was younger and not as
battle tested. Now that he has come along and matured into the role I'd hope
he wouldn't do that again.

~~~
loceng
Youth doesn't automatically equate to the type of behaviour he portrayed.
Acting a part, to fit a role, doesn't mean anything has been learned except
how to be an inauthentic politician.

